# حقيقة مدير مستشفي الخانكة ممدوح حنا واسلامه في صورة



## اغريغوريوس (6 يناير 2013)

*حقيقة مدير مستشفي الخانكة ممدوح حنا منصور واسلامه في صورة *






 *برجاء النشر
للتكبير
*
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7320445226.png
* ونص الحوار
**     جمال جورج نشر في صوت الأمة يوم 03 - 01 - 2010

    أعضاء الجماعة يمتنعون عن التجنيد وأداء  الخدمة العسكرية في بلادهم.. مذكرا بما تعرض له هؤلاء في ألمانيا علي يد  هتلر عندما امتنعوا عن الانضمام للجيش فعذبهم واعتقلهم أثناء الحرب  العالمية الثانية.

    ما زال الحديث عن طائفة أو منظمة «شهود يهوه» أو جمعية العالم الجديد،  يفرض نفسه بين الحين والآخر، ففي الاسبوع الماضي شن البابا شنودة هجوما  عنيفا علي الجماعة ووجه لها نفس الاتهامات المعتادة بأنها صهيونية دخلت مصر  بطرق سرية مرتدية عباءة الدين.
    ورغم كل ما قيل عن الجماعة وطقوسها وكل ما يتعلق بها فإن علامات الاستفهام  حولها ما زالت مثارة.. «صوت الأمة» حاورت أحد المنشقين حديثا عن الجماعة  وكان عضوا بارزا فيها، لكنه انفصل عنها بعدما اكتشف حقيقتها.

 يقول د.ممدوح منصور إن بداية علاقته بالجماعة عندما زارته في منزله مجموعة  من أعضاء الطائفة حدثوه عن أمور غريبة سمعها لأول مرة وأنه في هذا الوقت  كان يسمع لما تتحدث عنه باقي الطوائف المسيحية عن جماعة مشبوهة مثيرة للقلق  تدعو للتطرف وتعمل لحساب إسرائيل، لكنه لم يكن يعلم حينها أن هؤلاء  «الودعاء» - حسب وصفه - الذين زاروه وتحدثوا معه عن المسيح والنظرة الغربية  لمفهوم العقيدة هم من أتباع الجماعة.

    وهو ما اكتشفه عندما استشعر ذلك من أفكارهم الغريبة التي فرضوها عليه  ليحصل علي عضوية الطائفة، فقد كانوا يحدثونه عن كراهيتهم الشديدة لباقي  الطوائف المسيحية في مصر، بل ولجميع الأديان والمذاهب. كما أنهم ينظرون  للحكومات باعتبارها «كافرة» تسعي للوقوف ضد مشيئة الله، والتدخل لفرض  السلام علي الأرض بالقوة مثلما تصنع الأمم المتحدة التي يعتبرونها «الشيطان  الأعظم».
    ويكشف ممدوح أنهم يحرمون نقل الدم ويرفضون أي مظاهر احتفالية كأعياد  الميلاد والأفراح، ويكتفون بإقامة مجموعة من الشعائر والصلوات ، ولا  يحتفلون إلا بعيد القيامة.

ويستطرد ممدوح موضحا أنه ظل عاما كاملا موضوعا تحت الاختبار، وبعدما  تيقنوا من اخلاصه وكتمانه للأسرار والولاء التام لقادتهم، استدعوه في مقر  خاص بهم وعقدوا معه اجتماعا مغلقا دام أكثر من 6ساعات حللوا خلالها أفكاره  ورؤيته للعالم وناقشوه في كل ما يخص العقيدة، وحتي المسائل الاجتماعية  والسياسية، وذلك ليتأكدوا من انطباق رؤيته مع رؤية الجماعة وعدم تعارضها مع  أفكارها، حتي يتم قبوله من جانب الهيئة الحاكمة في بروكلين بالولايات  المتحدة.

    ويوضح ممدوح أن شروط العضوية بالجماعة تحددها الخطة السنوية التي تصل من  مقر الجماعة علي شكل مطبوعات دورية توزع علي الأعضاء في جميع أنحاء العالم  في وقت واحد وتتناول الأهداف والخطط الجديدة للطائفة.

    والجماعة - يضيف ممدوح - تعتمد في تكوينها علي الطريقة العنقودية، فكل  خلية تضم عشرة أعضاء يترأسها عضو قديم يطلق عليه «ناظر»، وإذا زاد العدد عن  عشرة تنقسم المجموعة إلي مجموعتين حتي يسهل نشاطها ودورها الدعوي  التبشيري، ولمزيد من البقاء بعيدا عن الانظار والعمل في الخفاء فهم يخشون  من الملاحقات الأمنية بعدما تعرضوا له في عهد جمال عبدالناصر من اعتقالات  وتضييق والجماعة تقسم البشرية إلي مجموعتين، الأولي يسمونها «ذات الرجاء  السماوي» وهذه لم يبق منها سوي شخص واحد يعيش بمصر يرقد علي فراش الموت،  بعد محاولات مضنية تمكنت من رؤية هذا الرجل الذي يلقبونه بالشيخ الكبير  ويعتبرونه من الأولياء المصطفين، ذهبت إليه في أحد مستشفيات القاهرة لكني  واجهت حربا شعواء من أقاربه والحراسة المحيطة به، ومنعوني من الحديث إليه.  مما جعلني أسأل نفسي ماذا يخفي هذا الرجل؟ وما الضرر الذي يمكن أن يتسبب  فيه؟ ولماذا يخشي أقاربه أن يقابل الناس؟ ولكنني علمت أن الرجل يمت بصلة  قرابة لأحد الأساقفة الكبار في الكنيسة الارثوذكسية.

    ويضيف ممدوح : أما المجموعة الثانية فهي «ذات الرجاء الأرضي» وهم الاشخاص  العاديون مثلنا، وهؤلاء لن يصعدوا للسماء أو الجنة يوم القيامة وسيظلون  يعملون في الارض ويزرعون بعدما تكون الارض في صورة أجمل مما عليه الآن.

    سألته هل للجماعة شعار يستخدمونه في طقوسها؟ فقال ممدوح : المينتورا، وهو  الشمعدان السباعي الذي يتخذه بعض اليهود رمزا لهم. كما أن أعضاء الجماعة  يكتبون اسم «يهوه» بالعبرية، وهي تعني الله في شريعة اليهود القديمة أو  التوراة.

    ويوضح ممدوح أن أعضاء الجماعة يرفضون الوقوف تحت أي علم أو راية لدولة، أو  الخضوع للحكام والحكومات أو العمل في السياسة، لأن ذلك يرتبط في فكر  الجماعة باعتقادهم أن الأعلام حتي لو كانت ترمز لدول فهي من أثار العبادات  الوثنية القديمة.

    مشيرا إلي أن أعضاء الجماعة يمتنعون عن التجنيد وأداء الخدمة العسكرية في  بلادهم، مذكرا بما تعرض له هؤلاء في ألمانيا علي يد هتلر عندما امتنعوا عن  الانضمام للجيش فعذبهم واعتقلهم أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

    ويؤكد ممدوح أن الجماعة تتمتع بقدر كبير جدا من التنظيم والترابط سواء في  مصر أو في أي بلد آخر. وأن التعليمات تأتيهم من بروكلين، وأنهم يسافرون  سنويا للمحفل الدولي بالولايات المتحدة حيث يقيمون شعائرهم المحرومين منها  في الدول الشرقية، وليعقدوا اجتماعات كبيرة بإشراف الكاهن الأعظم الذي هو  القيادة الممولة للجماعة والمدير لجميع تحركاتها.

    ويكشف ممدوح أن الزواج من خارج الجماعة محظور وخط أحمر لا يجب تجاوزه، وهذا ما يزيد من ترابط الجماعة.
    ويعود ممدوح ليكشف أن أعضاء الجماعة يحرمون نقل الدم حتي لو كان ذلك  بتعليمات وأوامر الاطباء، مشيرا إلي أن محامي الجماعة أقاموا دعاوي ضد  أطباء نقلوا دماء لأولادهم.

    فهذا ممنوع حتي لو كان أحدهم علي فراش الموت، أو انقاذا لحياته أما السر  فهو اعتقادهم أنه لا يجوز أن تختلط دماء الأبرار بدماء الاشرار! فهم القوم  الأبرار «المختارون» من وجهة نظرهم. وهم يلجأون في هذه الحالات إلي الحقن  ب«أربير وبايوتين» التي تحفز نخاع العظام لانتاج كميات اضافية من خلايا  الدم.

    ويشير ممدوح إلي أن عدد أعضاء الجماعة في العالم نحو 6 ملايين عضو، بينما  في مصر لا يتعدي عددهم 3آلاف شخص. كما أنهم يتسمون بالتشدد والصرامة في  العضوية وشروطها حيث يتم فصل عشرات الآلاف سنويا لأسباب تتعلق بارتكابهم  سلوكيات سيئة تمس الآداب أو الذمة المالية.

    وعن نظرة الجماعة لباقي الطوائف المسيحية والأديان يقول ممدوح إنهم يطلقون  علي هؤلاء «الامبراطوريات العالمية للدين الباطل» «إيزابيل» التي تشرب من  دماء القديسين.
    وهم أيضا يحرفون بعض آيات الإنجيل الذي يوظفونه بما يخدم أفكارهم وآراءهم.  ولذا قاموا بطبع وترجمة نسخة يونانية منه تختلف عما بين الطوائف المسيحية  الأخري.

    ولا ينفي ممدوح أنه سمع ما يثار عن أن الجماعة هي أحد المخططات الصهيونية  التي تريد اختراق مصر، لكنه يرجعه إلي اعتقال أعضاء الجماعة في عهد جمال  عبدالناصر بعدما أشاعت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ذلك عنهم.       *


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يناير 2013)

*طيب وطالما هو شهود يهوه بينصب ليه على كنيستنا وهو لا يمت لها بصلة 

على العموم متفرقش من اريوسى لابيونى متفرقش كتير
*


----------



## ROWIS (6 يناير 2013)

*إمبارح عمل مداخلة تيليفونية مع عمرو الليثي في برنامج 90 دقيقة، وقال انه أرثوذكسي، وان اهل مراته خاطفين اولاده وحاطينهم في دار او دير لمارمينا في الإسماعيلية (مش متأكد بالظبط) وان الكنائس مليانه اسلحة والحاجات دي.
وراح الاستاذ كمال زاخر دخل في مداخلة تيليفونية وقال انه بنفسه شافه قبل كده في الكنيسة الإنجيلية وليس الأرثوذكسية.
فواضح انه بيروح كذا مكان علشان يعمل مشاكل ليهم وخلاص.
*


----------



## geegoo (6 يناير 2013)

سلاح تاني ؟؟
يا تري في كل الكنائس اللي اتحرقت و اتهدت مالاقوش رصاصة صوت حتي ليه ؟؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 يناير 2013)

حملة شرسة لتشويه المسيحية
ممدوح حنا ياسلم ولا ياسلم هذا موضوع شخصى له
والمتنصورن كل يوم فى ازدياد كبير ولن يستطيع احد ان يطفىء الشمس


----------



## zezza (6 يناير 2013)

هو حر فى عقيدته و قناعته بس بلاش افترى منه و يقول ان الكنايس مليانة اسلحة و مليشيات و خطف و تعذيب و كلام فارغ من ده 
ربنا يرحمنا منه  يرحمه !!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 يناير 2013)

الف الف الف مليون  مع السلامة والقلب  داعييله  - 
وأو  روفواااار  بنفس  ...يا حاج ممدوح منصورحنا _  والقلب داعيلك

اننا متننون جدا جدا لقراركم اللطيف  الجميل  باعفائنا من  وجود شخص مثلك  - محسوب علينا -من هذه العينة  -برضه مش مشكله 
لكن 1و2

- + لكن 1: ليس من حقك أن تفترى علينا  مسحاً لجوخ سادتك الجدد.وتفترى علينا ظلماً وتقولاً  جائراً زوراً--- [هذا حرام ]--------  حتى ولو مشاكلك مع المودام وصراعاتك إستشكلت على الحل ودخلت فى بند الفضائح  والطلاق والتطليق.

لكن2 مشاكللك مع المودام   وأهل المووودام  التى دفعتك أن تشهر إظلامك 
شرحت قلب إخواتنا المجرمين ...  فكبروووا  وكبررروا  وتكبرروووا  و إنتفخوا إلى حد التورم   وتهيأءلهم   أن الله شرح قلبك للاظلام  بناءاً على خلفية مسيحية  أرثوذوكسية لم تكن يوما فى قلبك فهل من الامانة والنزاهه او حتى من الانسانية ان ( تخُم)   أنسباؤءك الجدد فى هويتك  وهم من يتيهون زهواً  وفخراً بإظلامك ويتأكد لهم  -بإظلامك صجة معتقدهم الباطل.
فأعمى يقود أعمى  يسقطان   كلاهما فى حفره.


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2013)

*ُدعي لأحد فرص الصلاة التي أحضرها ... **ولم يصلي ... ولم يحضر مرَّة أخرى *

*غير مُستقر نفسيًا ... وكثير الشرود *

*الرب قادر أن يرده عن قرارة *

*ولا أتمنى له الهلاك *

.


----------



## azazi (7 يناير 2013)

تعذيب المسلمين في الأديرة المصرية.. ملف جديد على طاولة الرئيس
حتى وقت قريب كان الحديث عن وجود تعذيب داخل الكنائس المصرية لمن يبدون رغبتهم في اعتناق الإسلام من الأقباط أقرب إلى الشائعة أو المعلومة غير المؤكدة أكثر منه أمراً واقعاً، إلى أن أكدته التصريحات الأخيرة لممدوح حنا وهبة، مدير مستشفي الخانكة بالقاهرة, الذي أشهر إسلامه قبل ثلاثة أيام، كاشفاً عن وجود مجموعات مدربة داخل الكنائس والأديرة، أنشأها البابا شنودة -فى البداية- وسميت بـ "الكشافة" لحفظ النظام داخل الكنائس، ثم تطور الأمر، وأصبحت تستخدم لإرهاب المعارضين من الأقباط، لافتاً إلى أن تلك المجموعات هي التي اعتدت بالضرب على مجموعة "أقباط 38".
وعمق وهبة الذي أصبح اسمه بعدما أشهر إسلامه أحمد محمد أحمد مصطفى جراح المعتدلين من الأقباط بحديثه عن أن "الكنيسة تستخدم الكلاب الشرسة لتعذيب المعارضين والراغبين". كاشفاً عن أحد أخطر الملفات التي أصبحت بتصريح وهبة الناشط السياسي المصري الشهير على طاولة الرئيس محمد مرسي حين قال خلال اتصاله بالإعلامي عمر الليثي مستشار الرئيس السابق في اتصال هاتفي على برنامجه (90 دقيقة) على قناة المحور الفضائية: "إحنا في عصر الحريات التي يكفلها الدستور, وأطالب الدكتور مرسي بحمايتي أنا وإخواني المسلمين الجدد ".
مؤكداً أنه مؤمن بالإسلام إلى درجة تجعله يتحمل المتاعب التي ستسببها له الكنيسة، وفى مقدمتها حرمانه من أبنائه، ونبذه من الكنيسة، موضحاً أنه ذهب للأزهر بإرادته ليشهر إسلامه، نافياً وجود أي علاقة بينه وبين أي جماعة سلفية .
وأوضح وهبة (أحمد مصطفى) أن المدنيين داخل الكنائس حولهم شبهات وفساد، وقال: "فوجئت بمباركة قيادات الكنائس لأفعالهم، حتى الأديرة المنوط بها تقويم سلوك الأقباط، وتعليمهم مبادئ وتقاليد الدين المسيحي انحرفت بصورة كبيرة عن هذا الهدف، وتحولت لمراكز تجارية تربح ملايين الجنيهات شهرياً، ولا نعرف أين تذهب هذه الملايين؟». متهماً شخصيات قبطية معينة داخل مصر بتلقي ملايين الجنيهات من أقباط المهجر مقابل إفشال محاولات درء الفتنة.

http://www.al-jazirahonline.com/2013/20130106/dur29306.htm


----------



## grges monir (7 يناير 2013)

كلامة بيدل انة من نزلاء الخانكة مش مديرها ههههههههه


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2013)

azazi قال:


> - *تعذيب* المسلمين في الأديرة المصرية..
> - كاشفاً عن وجود مجموعات مدربة داخل الكنائس والأديرة، تستخدم *لإرهاب* المعارضين من الأقباط،
> - أن "الكنيسة تستخدم *الكلاب الشرسة* لتعذيب المعارضين والراغبين"
> مؤكداً أنه مؤمن بالإسلام إلى درجة تجعله *يتحمل المتاعب* التي ستسببها له الكنيسة،
> ...


 
*إذا كان كلامة صحيح وعاقل *

*لماذا لم يبِّلغ عن أماكن التعذيب *

*وبشجاعة يُسمي من - في رأيه - إرهابيين *

*وإن كان هناك فاسدين لما لم ُيتحفنا بأسمائهم - مكسوف؟ -*

*وما هي المتاعب التي سيتحملها - يمكن صعبان عليه إنه مش ممكن يتناول مرَّة تاني *

*وهل الكنيسة بتحرم حد من أولادة - بصراحة دي جديدة - جديدة صح *

*أخيرًا ... المسيحية لا ُتجبر أحد على العيش فيها *

*والمسيح لا ُيرهب أحد ليحيا في حماه وينعم بنعمته الغنية *

*تذكروا تعاليم المسيح ... أيها الناسون الله والخادعون الناس *
يوحنا 6 : 66 ، 67 ، 68 
 مِنْ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ *رَجَعَ* كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ *إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ* وَلَمْ *يَعُودُوا يَمْشُونَ* مَعَهُ.
فقال يسوع للاثني عشر *ألعلكم أنتم أيضا تريدون أن تمضوا* 
فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا رَبُّ *إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟* كلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ *عِنْدَكَ*​*لقد أعطي المسيح الحرية الكاملة لكل إنسان أن يتبعه ... أو يفارقه *

*وهنا نؤكد أن الكنيسة لا ُتجبر أحد على تبعية من أعطي الحرية للعيش في سلام مع الله *

.


----------



## azazi (8 يناير 2013)

azazi قال:


> تعذيب المسلمين في الأديرة المصرية.. ملف جديد على طاولة الرئيس
> حتى وقت قريب كان الحديث عن وجود تعذيب داخل الكنائس المصرية لمن يبدون رغبتهم في اعتناق الإسلام من الأقباط أقرب إلى الشائعة أو المعلومة غير المؤكدة أكثر منه أمراً واقعاً، إلى أن أكدته التصريحات الأخيرة لممدوح حنا وهبة، مدير مستشفي الخانكة بالقاهرة, الذي أشهر إسلامه قبل ثلاثة أيام، كاشفاً عن وجود مجموعات مدربة داخل الكنائس والأديرة، أنشأها البابا شنودة -فى البداية- وسميت بـ "الكشافة" لحفظ النظام داخل الكنائس، ثم تطور الأمر، وأصبحت تستخدم لإرهاب المعارضين من الأقباط، لافتاً إلى أن تلك المجموعات هي التي اعتدت بالضرب على مجموعة "أقباط 38".
> وعمق وهبة الذي أصبح اسمه بعدما أشهر إسلامه أحمد محمد أحمد مصطفى جراح المعتدلين من الأقباط بحديثه عن أن "الكنيسة تستخدم الكلاب الشرسة لتعذيب المعارضين والراغبين". كاشفاً عن أحد أخطر الملفات التي أصبحت بتصريح وهبة الناشط السياسي المصري الشهير على طاولة الرئيس محمد مرسي حين قال خلال اتصاله بالإعلامي عمر الليثي مستشار الرئيس السابق في اتصال هاتفي على برنامجه (90 دقيقة) على قناة المحور الفضائية: "إحنا في عصر الحريات التي يكفلها الدستور, وأطالب الدكتور مرسي بحمايتي أنا وإخواني المسلمين الجدد ".
> مؤكداً أنه مؤمن بالإسلام إلى درجة تجعله يتحمل المتاعب التي ستسببها له الكنيسة، وفى مقدمتها حرمانه من أبنائه، ونبذه من الكنيسة، موضحاً أنه ذهب للأزهر بإرادته ليشهر إسلامه، نافياً وجود أي علاقة بينه وبين أي جماعة سلفية .
> ...



طبعاً كل ما قِيل في هذا الموضوع محض هراء وكذب.والا فيلقل عن اسم الكنائس التي لديها كلاب شرسة واسم الاديرة ومن هم الرهبان الذين يمارسون التعذيب فيها ...الخ. انه مجرد شخص يُستغل اسلامياً لنشر الفتنة او الكراهية والحرب ضد الاخر وهي برأيي من صور الجهاد الاسلامي القبيح .ليس هناك شيء اسوأ من هكذا ادعاءات. ظننت انها انتهت مع انتهاء النظام السابق ولكن عادت مجدداً لغرض في نفوسهم الحاقدة .


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يناير 2013)

رغم الحزن على الخروف الضال
ورغم ان ربنا بيطلب الضال
الا ان افعاله غريبه ومريبه
وله مطلق الحرية


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2013)

الراجل بقاله كتييييييير فى الخانكة

دى عشرة يا جماعة 

انا سمعت كلامه مع عمرو الليثى وربنا يهدى


----------

